# Any news on the Ecutek Cable



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just wandering if anybody in the know with Ecutek has heard when the Easy ECU cable & software will be launched for the GTR and if it is out there where can I get it.

Cheers


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Need to speak to Iain @ Litchfields...


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

it's been 'nearly here' for over a year now !


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

2 weeks I have been told, EcuTek dealers are waiting for a upgrade on our tuning footwear and hopefully it will be launched when we get our new software.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

about two/three weeks away apparently. Waiting on a critical piece of software to be right.

Better than releasing too early as that can be very embarassing.

So I'm told.


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Just got mail from iain
He said next week.....


----------



## fl45h (Oct 5, 2007)

I gave up and got a cobb instead now


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Cobb is good, but i think ecutek is better right now, 
especially if You have the DBA GTR


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

B27il said:


> Cobb is good, but i think ecutek is better right now,
> especially if You have the DBA GTR


is this right?

might have to sell my cobb and get one of these ecutek things


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Matt,

That's an incredible time for a stock turbo GTR. What other mods does the car have to produce that other than a very capable driver?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Finally! Can I do clutch learns do we know like Cobb - only thing I really bothered about as once map is set to your car you are good to go.

Iain I will take one straight away please from your first batch!


----------



## Visconti (Aug 30, 2011)

:squintdan


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

ROG350Z said:


> Finally! Can I do clutch learns do we know like Cobb - only thing I really bothered about as once map is set to your car you are good to go.
> 
> Iain I will take one straight away please from your first batch!


Get in line!


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Read this link

EcuTek moving forward with Phase 3 GTR Development - Feedback needed! - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club - Page 2

Rumour saying Ecutek maybe will allow us to remap using our Ipad


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

B27il said:


> Read this link
> 
> EcuTek moving forward with Phase 3 GTR Development - Feedback needed! - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club - Page 2
> 
> Rumour saying Ecutek maybe will allow us to remap using our Ipad


Let me guess, you speak to the iPad and ask for 800bhp? lol


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> Rumour saying Ecutek maybe will allow us to remap using our Ipad
> __________________


More like you datalog a set of parameters , send them to your tuner , they tweak the map return the map to you to allow you to up load into your car, I very much doubt Ecutek will allow you to tune the car yourself.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Anders_R35 said:


> Let me guess, you speak to the iPad and ask for 800bhp? lol


No buy a map on i tunes :chuckle:

On a serious note looking forward to the release of the EasyEcu(think its called this)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

B27il said:


> Rumour saying Ecutek maybe will allow us to remap using our Ipad


Why would you want to use an ipad when you can use a Cobb AP??


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Why would you want to use an ipad when you can use a Cobb AP?


Because I want to use ECUTEK :chuckle:
And like its option


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

sorry, I missed out the sarcasm in my comment.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

B27il said:


> Because I want to use ECUTEK :chuckle:
> And like its option


I've been banging on about ipad compatibility for years. It's definitely the future.

Everyone goes on about having something tangible for your money when you buy a cobb AP, but why pay a display device with a few buttons, when so many people already have laptops and ipads that can do what they need already.

When it comes down to it, it's all about the map license, the hardware is pretty irrelevant.


----------



## Visconti (Aug 30, 2011)

[email protected] M/S said:


> More like you datalog a set of parameters , send them to your tuner , they tweak the map return the map to you to allow you to up load into your car, I very much doubt Ecutek will allow you to tune the car yourself.


Ecutek should do what ever the customers want.

If they want a cable, they should sell them a cable.

If they want a iPhone app - they should make it.

I don't think many will want to tune their car , but I know people like knowing they can.

John


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> Get in line!


My line !!!! Had my car for 4 years !!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I've had my 4 cars for one year. Do I win?

John,

There's a famous line I believe coined by Henry Ford.

"If I gave my customers what they wanted, we'd all be riding faster horses!"


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Ian pm me for a cable as well please.

Thanks


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Agree people like the idea of it self tuning, but the number that actually want to do it is small. This is a shame though IMHO, as the time and interest some enthusiasts are willing to put into their maps can result in them being very good compared to one session with an experienced professional on one day. It is an expensive engine, but informing the users about what their engine is doing is good, they might just have the tools to spot a problem and do something about it.

The hardware is and isn't relevant. Some keep licenses in dongles or cables, some in handheld devices, some use software. Hardware costs can sometimes be a small fraction of the development and support costs. Additionally, having a single tasked device that does the flashing can reduce support issues from people's iOS devices doing other things during a flash. Particularly the "home" button on iOS has to be responsive. Do you really want to allow this during a flash? You could end up buffering it on a device powered by the OBD II port (effectively making iOS the pretty front end) and then the only thing the user could do would be to unplug the OBD II or turn off the "ignition". Either are usually recoverable from though. Better would be to run the maps in RAM and then are realtime and you don't need to worry about flash failure. I used an old Windows phone to map switch, graph and datalog my Evo, but didn't need to flash with it as the maps were in RAM, like they are on some GTRs.

I think the iPad would be good for datalogging, but to make a tuning interface would require a lot of innovation. I'm sure you could "draw" sections of the map and have interactivity that would let you modify the zones of the map based on a datalog as a lot of mapping processes could be semi-automatic with feedback from modern engine management. You set your target AFRs and then tune either MAF or VE tables to neutralise fuel trims to suit your intakes or engine mods. Known injectors shouldn't need tuning, set and forget really. Setting the boost on a GTR isn't hard at all, and then it is a case of exercising the car through various zones to get the best ignition timing, which if you have trustworthy knock control can be done on knock feedback in the interesting bits, but a dyno can be useful for the low load non-knock limited stuff if the nature of the engine has changed a lot. Rinse and repeat. Easy full stop, or easy when you know how? I'd say it is very easy for stock cams and stock internals.

It strikes me that in programming products these days, that it is in some ways more difficult than when it was (effectively) just PCs about 5 years ago, because you have the Mac, iOS, Android, Windows Phone, Blackberry, Linux, Arduino, Raspberry Pi to cater for... maybe I exaggerate a bit. PC, iOS and Android would cover most people.

For flashing though, sometimes tried and trusted methods are best, and delays in releasing cables to make sure they work really well avoids support nightmares. If you only ever flash your ECU once to get access, and then make another flash to make your changes permanently backed up in case of battery disconnection/discharge, it can reduce the worry in using processes which were never envisaged by the ECU manufacturers to be done anywhere more daring than in a dealer with the official factory tool, meeting careful conditions and battery voltages. Giving this to the iPhone generation needs care!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

very good points John.

Got to say, I think you give the layman too much credit when it comes to desire and abaility to learn mapping.

Most are too afraid to risk causing seruous damage, possibly because they aren't aware that this might be quite difficult to do. Mapping is easy for you because of your intellect, that's not the case for most people.

It is a fun challenge - I'd love to be able to do it - but even if I did, I doubt I'd ever be as good as the likes of you or Iain, so I'd rather leave it in the hands of those with significant experience and use my time to learn something that I can't easily engage the services of others to do for me.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

yes but uploading the latest map from Ian or another tuner from home would be great. OR even trying out different maps would be great.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Adam:

... whereas I am often the professional's nightmare due to previous disappointments, but when I find a good one it is a joy.


----------



## Visconti (Aug 30, 2011)

Agreed flashing via iPhone / iPad app won't be the easiest thing - but data logging shouldn't be a problem.

That being said SCT in the USA is already do this with-out any problems.

Have a look:

iTSX - Wireless Vehicle Tuning. Evolved.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

It is like AccessPort functionality, not custom tuning. I'd like to see that.


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Agreed flashing via iPhone / iPad app won't be the easiest thing - but data logging shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> That being said SCT in the USA is already do this with-out any problems.
> 
> ...


Would be very nice if Ecutek can do things like this


----------



## Visconti (Aug 30, 2011)

B27il said:


> Would be very nice if Ecutek can do things like this


Yup - but for now there is only the cable. 

Lets see what the future brings us.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

What does this do that the Cobb AP doesn't?


----------



## Visconti (Aug 30, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> What does this do that the Cobb AP doesn't?


Well the Cobb AP is a nice hand held device that allows you to data log and flash in the car with out you rlaptop.

Very very easy to use.

hand held programmer vs cable - Hand Held programmer wins hand down.

But what the company behind those products have to offer is much different.

EcuTek has a lot more to offer than Cobb right now

-John


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> ......................
> 
> EcuTek has a lot more to offer than Cobb right now
> 
> -John


In what respect?


----------



## Visconti (Aug 30, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> In what respect?


To name a few...

EcuTek supports TCM logging and has the TCM maps better defined. example - Launch Control w/ VCD ON or OFF 

EcuTek has on-the-fly adjustable Launch Control

EcuTek can also build boost off the line.. what?? yeah - its sick - your stock tranny will hate you lol

EcuTek has a advanced Valet Mode

EcuTek also has wrap around boost gauge (for those wanting to see boost pressures above 20psi on their in-car gauge)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P4b_8P5I74


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> To name a few...
> 
> EcuTek supports TCM logging and has the TCM maps better defined. example - Launch Control w/ VCD ON or OFF
> 
> ...



Nothing I'd really use then. All depends on the price. Already got a NIS-006, so unless its cheap, ill stick with Cobb.

I suppose the cable will be cheap, but the license is when the expense comes in


----------



## Visconti (Aug 30, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Nothing I'd really use then. All depends on the price. Already got a NIS-006, so unless its cheap, ill stick with Cobb.
> 
> I suppose the cable will be cheap, but the license is when the expense comes in


This is just the very beginning of EcuTek advanced features.


John


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

John (Dr. Banks),

Could you be persuaded to give the ecutek a go if the cable supports it?

I spoke with Iain yesterday and he tells me he is just testing the new ecutek software now so it should be available soon.

If you could see your way to toying with it, I am sure your perspective would be really appreciated by people on both sides of the pond.

Easier now with no official allegiance to anyone.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't really have the time (if I did I would do more for Cobb if we could sort me out access to a DBA), don't know how I could be unbiased because Cobb GTR for the CBA was my baby and I'm still on great terms with Cobb and enjoy exchanging information with them approximately weekly even though I am no longer contracted to them. Additionally, I cannot imagine what extra feature or refinement my otherwise standard 2009 GTR would benefit from given that I like realtime mapping and full/multiple map switching (I developed them after all mainly because I really wanted them so it was fun to do) and am not interested in launch control (hated developing what I did for it because I look after my transmission).

If you want my (trying to be) unbiased opinion on Cobb vs Ecutek capability:

*Things Cobb have done but not polished/released* (I know because I developed them and their existence is no secret):
TCM logging, boost on the line (adjustable), valet mode

*Things Cobb haven't done but could*:
Rescaled boost gauge (one instruction would do it, but I decided not to because the scale would show wrong and the boost can be shown on the AccessPort).

*Things Cobb should improve*:
DBA SD has a few bugs I couldn't resolve without a DBA.
I would argue that any other claimed DBA deficiencies are marketing.
Launch control in all VDC modes on all years needs completion/polishing/testing

*Ecutek disadvantages*:
No user tuning, realtime tuning and limited map switching
Cable release has been vapourware a bit like some Cobb features that didn't get prioritised/finished/released as above

--

There is a lot of hype and excitement around developments in these products and Ecutek have caught up in some areas and excelled in others, but I see little in the last 18 months that has been game changing on the CBA at least - once we could realtime tune a CBA with speed density to well over double stock power with stock like manners, then it can be difficult to get excited by further hype on the CBA. Edit - forgot that the DBA TCM code makes for much improved smoothness on the CBA, that would qualify as game changing.

So for me, despite my biases, Cobb does for me some of the things Ecutek can't, and the thing Ecutek can do that Cobb can't don't presently interest me, but the present availability of extra launching stuff in Ecutek would be a draw for the launchers I'll readily admit.


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

thistle said:


> (I know because I developed them and their existence is no secret):
> TCM logging, boost on the line (adjustable), *valet mode*


I remember you posted a video of this but I can't find it. Did you remove it or was it all just a dream I had?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Switchable launch control GTR - YouTube

I should have said anti-theft rather than valet as you can do valet now with switchable maps. Anti-theft and launch control adjustments go together if you can control the appropriate rev limits (as in the video) through map switching.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

A good read. Ill stick with my Cobb


----------



## Visconti (Aug 30, 2011)

thistle said:


> Cable release has been vapourware a bit like some Cobb features that didn't get prioritised/finished/released as above
> 
> --
> 
> ...


It seems to me that everytime there is a Cobb vs EcuTek discussion you bring up realtime tuning like its magic.

I personally love the realtime tuning Cobb has to offer, but when it only takes EcuTek 30 seconds to update a flash or 5 minutes to do a complete rewrite to the ecu , realtime tuning is not considered a game changer or magic. It allows the tuner not to wait 1min - 30 minutes for a Cobb flash to take place - that's it. On both Cobb and EcuTek I already have Speed Density Maps that are very accurate from car to car, so tuning doesn't require numerous changes.

I guess the important thing to take from that is - Realtime tuning has no advantage what so ever to the GTR owner - only tuner.

Yes EcuTek only has two maps on the fly, but having on-the-fly adjustable boost control removes the need to have 4 of the same tunes with different boost settings.

I will however say that a recent poll on the USA forums show customers would like more than 2 maps on the fly - so at some point expect EcuTek to have more.

Vapourware...... take a look on the USA forums.. clearly not vapourware.

That being said the Phase 3 development work EcuTek is working on is very interesting - and it appears it will continue to broaden the gap between Cobb & EcuTek.

-John


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I was talking about the cable being vapourware, not the overall product.

Yes I like realtime tuning and I think it produces better tunes quicker especially for new specs and encourages tuners to really fine tune. A wraparound boost gauge and better launch control that you push for Ecutek don't interest me or some other users.

Having to turn off a hot engine to tweak the map an retest during custom mapping isn't ideal, having a bunch of experience with similar maps helps but isn't the same.

The niche you personally appear to be carving through forum posts is creating a buzz around new Ecutek features whilst claiming to be unbiased, yet to me you appear to overstate this supposed gap. Personally I don't find it as novel or exciting as you make out, but good luck with it.


----------



## Visconti (Aug 30, 2011)

thistle said:


> I was talking about the cable being vapourware, not the overall product.
> 
> Yes I like realtime tuning and I think it produces better tunes quicker especially for new specs and encourages tuners to really fine tune. A wraparound boost gauge and better launch control that you push for Ecutek don't interest me or some other users.
> 
> ...


I admit at times I might come across unbiased - but unlike you the major difference is I continue to sell and work with both products on a daily basis.

I also get excited when customers can enjoy new product features - kinda like how you get excited about Realtime tuning or your boost control system.

EcuTek is always rolling out with new ideas and actually releasing them.

What can I say ... I like having the latest and greatest stuff.






thistle said:


> The niche you personally appear to be carving through forum posts is creating a buzz around new Ecutek features whilst claiming to be unbiased, yet to me you appear to overstate this supposed gap. Personally I don't find it as novel or exciting as you make out, but good luck with it.


Overstate? 

I think not.

Here's an example :

Cold start on a e85 cobb tuned car.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk-uHJLuG0Q&feature=player_embedded


EcuTek doens't have that problem - they have cranking tables.



-John


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

If you keep suggesting that Ecutek is a superset of Cobb though I will keep arguing about the value of the features you sell as game changing because apart from launch control they are minor feature differences.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Re your edit about the E85 cold start, adding the cranking table would be good, but does it entirely fix cold start issues? How many users of this forum use E85? Are you selectively picking a bad example of a Cobb E85 cold start to illustrate another minor difference that is no more relevant to this forum than a boost gauge that goes over 1.5 bar? Before recently I had not heard of any issues though.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Having experienced live tuning on my Subaru's Syvecs I'd say it's better from an end user perspective:

1) On the dyno mapper can make small changes to fine tune without having to power off car, flash, start on car. 
2) On the road, on-the-fly tweaks are very handy. It's not always handy to pull over.
3) Time saved = money saved, if you're hiring a dyno by the hour waiting for flashes is crap.
4) Less wear on flash memory, perfect the map and flash once, may be twice.
5) As John Banks said above, turning off hot engine after runs is not desirable.

That's my unbiased opinion (I have EcuTek by the way).

Anders


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Visconti (Aug 30, 2011)

thistle said:


> If you keep suggesting that Ecutek is a superset of Cobb though I will keep arguing about the value of the features you sell as game changing because apart from launch control they are minor feature differences.


Its clear that we'll ever stop disagreeing on this.

It's just easier to let the product features or lack of features speak for it self....

John


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

uhh.... sorry for stupid question but didn't uprev have a solution for the GT-R. How does that stack up?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Sab,

Uprev works well with tuning the GTR , multi maps , boost control works well , very easy to tune as it can be tuned live. No killing a hot motor to flash the map. You can even buy a cable and tune your car yourself or datalog and let a Pro Uprev tuner tweak you map. And we can bench flash to keep the dealers happy

Re the Cobb and Ecutek systems both have there + and - points , I tuned with both but I wont say either is better or worse than each other,


----------



## Visconti (Aug 30, 2011)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Sab,
> 
> Uprev works well with tuning the GTR , multi maps , boost control works well , very easy to tune as it can be tuned live. No killing a hot motor to flash the map. You can even buy a cable and tune your car yourself or datalog and let a Pro Uprev tuner tweak you map. And we can bench flash to keep the dealers happy
> 
> Re the Cobb and Ecutek systems both have there + and - points , I tuned with both but I wont say either is better or worse than each other,


I can't believe how fast UpRev flashes - its dumb fast


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry , uprev? Any discussion thread?
Dont want to be a thread hijacker


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

One of the biggest issues for me with the Reflashes at present is you cant adjust the Injector End Angle or the Lambda heater calibrations.

Fit larger injectors with different deadtimes and change the VVT target low down creates an incorrect injection point plus a cloud of black smoke upon reaching peak torque even though the stock lambdas say its running 0.8 Lambda which shows another problem in its self.

After setting the IEA on the Syvecs correctly i was able to reduce the pulsewidth on the injectors significantly and i no longer have to keep cleaning the back of my Gtr. Ian found the same at the Ring when also running the correct IEA with a Syvecs.

Ecutek have finally listened and found the injection end angle table which Ian and I can hopefully just pull the injector end angle i have set on the Syvecs and punch into the Ecutek. 

Ian has been testing this over the last 24hrs and will know more as he is Mr Tek 

Ryan


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Ryan.g said:


> One of the biggest issues for me with the Reflashes at present is you cant adjust the Injector End Angle or the Lambda heater calibrations.
> 
> Fit larger injectors with different deadtimes and change the VVT target low down creates an incorrect injection point plus a cloud of black smoke upon reaching peak torque even though the stock lambdas say its running 0.8 Lambda which shows another problem in its self.
> 
> ...


That would be excellent especially on bigger injectors and help economy runs as well I imagine!


----------



## Visconti (Aug 30, 2011)

Ryan.g said:


> One of the biggest issues for me with the Reflashes at present is you cant adjust the Injector End Angle or the Lambda heater calibrations.
> 
> Fit larger injectors with different deadtimes and change the VVT target low down creates an incorrect injection point plus a cloud of black smoke upon reaching peak torque even though the stock lambdas say its running 0.8 Lambda which shows another problem in its self.
> 
> ...


Heard about this stuff last week.

Pretty big development !

Merv was telling me some of the stuff they were doing or had to do to try and sort this out.. Very cool

I've already started data logging the injection angle on some of my cars to see what it does. 

This is the type of stuff that puts EcuTek on a entire different level. Still no match for a syvecs lol

John


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Heard about this stuff last week.
> 
> Pretty big development !
> 
> ...


nice achievement! id say its equal if not better depending on the persons needs and wants.

iea's, cranking tables, working boost off the line, advanced tcm options... stage3 not far off... sounds like major advantage. can't wait for the new tcm updates!

if you already have a Cobb 006 i don't see a reason to sell it for ecutek ... unless you need one of its features or want something right now.
otherwise i see ecutek as a major advantage and a very good future on this platform.


----------



## Visconti (Aug 30, 2011)

Just got my hands on EcuTeks new software - very nice 

Here are all the EcuTek Cables you guys are looking for..


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Just got my hands on EcuTeks new software - very nice
> 
> Here are all the EcuTek Cables you guys are looking for..


I only want one :chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

How much are they retailing for?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

We will be making an announcement on the cables next week


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

Litchfield said:


> We will be making an announcement on the cables next week


What are the advantages of the cable?


----------



## Visconti (Aug 30, 2011)

Litchfield said:


> We will be making an announcement on the cables next week


What he said 



AK-500 said:


> What are the advantages of the cable?


It makes the EcuTek product more flexible.

Give the customer the ability to get e-tune from any EcuTek Pro Tuner.

Allows easy remote updates.

Allows you to change touch points, clutch capacities, run bank learning, data log etc etc.

I'm sure Iain will make a new thread when he's ready to make a announcement.

-John


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Litchfield said:


> We will be making an announcement on the cables next week



Any news ?????


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Will the owner of the cable be able to 'tune from scratch' as it were, or will the initial tune require a visit to an Ecutek distributor?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Best to ask these questions to Iain Litchfield. I spoke with him yesterday and he told me an anouncement is coming very shortly.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

New Reg said:


> Will the owner of the cable be able to 'tune from scratch' as it were, or will the initial tune require a visit to an Ecutek distributor?


I am not certain but I think that only Ecutek tuners can alter the map, the user can run logs and send them to the tuner who will alter the map as required and then you just upload the new map, as Adam said best person to speak to is Iain

I just want a new gadget to play with


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I spoke with Iain yesterday and i believe hes rolling them out next week!! hopefully so let see!


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Cmmon Iain release it tommorow 
"next week", was also his answer on may 29
Our previous conversation


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Are these not free for people who have a tune ?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

you're kidding right?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/165997-proecu-available-now-litchfield.html

At last


----------

